# RV site



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sitting at loveders farm site in southbourne near Havant, next door to chichester CCC site, large entrance straight off main A259 wide sevice road in site.

We are next to Itasca, and cruise master, minnewinnie and 3 5th wheelers also on site, (mostly fulltimers) flat site mainly grass but hardstanding for 6 RV's? we are sitting at one end of large car park. 

Electric, water toilets,showers clean £12.00 a night, good for portsmouth 15 miles southhampton 28 miles. Southbourne station and town 1 mile.

Now going shopping can't wait   

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Olley ..  Notes have been taken.. :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

It would be GREAT if the current RV'ers would list any sites that they have visited or know has easy access and parking for RV's on the MHF sites campsite list.  

But please mark the entry so, (unless Nuke can add another tick box?)

This would be a great source of information for us new RV'ers and any future RVers.

I have just subscribed to American RV Magazine for 12 months.

Their web site for UK camping sites lists 66 locations amongst 31 counties.

For Europe they only list 9 sites in France.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> But please mark the entry so, (unless Nuke can add another tick box?)...This would be a great source of information for us new RV'ers and any future RVers.


Good idea Mick, .. Can this be done Nuke ?

Jim


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

The camp site facility on this forum is the best one I have ever seen on any camping/caravanning web sites or forums.

If the details are correctly entered to get the MapQuest to work properly is fantastic.

*Nuke* all that would be required is a box titled Suitable for RV's or large motor homes which if ticked would obviously cover the smaller MH and caravans.

Finding suitable sites in UK via telephone may not be to difficult after all we can speak English and ask," Have you pitches for a 34 foot motorhome, and are there any access problems on route to your site?" But if you are in France or Spain and speak neither language  this is where the mapQuest would be great.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just got home from southampton, on the way stopped off at service station on M3 after 5mins chap knocked on the door, turns out he is a warden at bashley park in the new forest part of the HOBURNE group, he's thinking of getting an RV to live on site in, and wanted to have a chat about rv's in general, best bit is the site can take up to 40' RV's click here>>>Bashley Park<<<

Nice fella

Olley


----------

